# mental test



## corazon (Oct 5, 2005)

During a visit to the mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director, "What is the criterion that defines a patient to be institutionalized?" 
 "Well," said the Director, "we fill up a bathtub, we offer a teaspoon, a  teacup, and a bucket to the patient and ask the patient to empty the bathtub." 

1. Would you use the spoon? 

 2. Would you use the teacup? 

 3. Would you use the bucket? 

 "Oh, I understand," said the visitor. "A normal person would choose the bucket as it is larger than the spoon or the teacup." 
"Noooooo," answered the Director. "A normal person would pull the plug."


----------



## wasabi (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess I'm the patient.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2005)

That makes 2 of us wasabi!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2005)

got room for 3 in that padded cell ?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2005)

Can I join you ladies? 

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Oct 5, 2005)

Guess what girls, it's not us that's crazy it's the DIRECTOR!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 6, 2005)

It Always Takes a man to pull the Plug !


----------

